# 90 Yamaha Remote to tiller



## Barroll (Feb 10, 2017)

Not sure where to post this so here it goes:

I am looking at buying a 2007 Yamaha 90 2 stroke. Motor is currently a remote steer and I need to convert to tiller. I have called a couple Yamaha dealers with no success. How difficult is it to convert a remote steer to tiller? I am concerned about the availability to find the parts needed to do this to an older motor. Thanks in advance


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2017)

You have to buy the tiller handle kit, which may not be available for that motor now.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 12, 2017)

That's a lot of power to control with a tiller.

DB


----------

